

RubyMotion: Year One - 10char
http://clayallsopp.com/posts/rubymotion-year-one/

======
od2m
Why is their no trial of Ruby Motion? That's been the issue for me. Spending
$200 just to try something makes _NO_ sense. Seems to me they're hiding
something.

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
Stay with that decision.

It also costs $100/yr to keep updated. I believe HipByte has no plans to
introduce a better business model or different tiers of pricing. For contrast
Appcelerator & Xamarin both include free tiers and updates for free, only
support is paid. RubyMotion is more accurately cloning the iOS dev payment
model with annual subscriptions. And they know, you'll want updates as iOS is
updated. So they push this over the entire community rather then getting
enterprise costumers to pay for a scaling support model.

Wait for mRuby, or just develop in an alternate product.

~~~
jballanc
From the Xamarin site:

> Can I continue to use Xamarin when my subscription expires?

> Yes you can. Your Xamarin license is perpetual. If you choose not to renew
> your subscription, you will no longer have access to new releases and
> support, and we will be very sad.

In other words, the Xamarin model is the same as RubyMotion. If you don't pay
after the first year, you can continue to build as many apps as you want, you
just won't receive any support or new releases.

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
This is false. Xamarin includes a free tier. You can download it. But yes,
after you've opted into pay it's a subscription.

I think subscriptions for support are a great model as they scale. You're
paying for help with your solution.

Updates on the other hand only serve to limit & restrict the community.

------
cnp
I just renewed my license and I swear: Never has $200 dollars paid off so many
times over. Customer for life.

------
quocble
Makes no sense. Obj-C is compileable, and arguably faster to develop with
auto-completion, code checking. There's no cross platform benefits, and it's
not free.

~~~
jballanc
RubyMotion is compilable as well, and auto-completion only helps when you're
writing code, not when you're going back and re-reading it. Also, it was
announced at the end of the RubyMotion conference that additional platforms
are on the road map.

...and, as my grandfather always told me, you get what you pay for.

------
gary4gar
There should a trial

